# JRiver DSP (2)



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

(A copy of a post in the Audio Processing forum)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone is using JRiver as source decoder and DSP for their Home Theater ? I am planning to experiment with this once I recieved my Asus HDAV 1.3 Deluxe.

My AV receiver doesn't allow me to do any Room corrections and I am experiencing a bit of a bass problem at the moment.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi PK,

That would be me... Asus 1.3 Deluxe with Opamps upgraded to Burson ... I am using the 7.1 Analog out to my Pioneer Elite sc35... I really am proud of the sound it produces and I use JRIVER heavily for playing my BluRaY files , music files and Internet radio...

Im sure we will have lot's to discuss, but what in particular is your bass problem - let's get through that first.


----------



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi,

I have moved my setup from the living room to a dedicated corner of the house separated by a bookcase. The front speakers are now standing further away from the back wall but are now surrounded by closed corners in a smaller space. I haven't done any measurements but I am assuming that it has to do with standing waves. It is a bit rumbling and over powering in the lower region. I possibly could move my speakers a bit closer together but to much more into the room.

I have been down the path of 2ch Computer Audio and all the different tweaks and setups via USB DAC, but I haven't tried it yet with Movie Audio and HDMI or SPDIF. I am kind of interested to try the Room EQ and corrections since my AV Reciever doesn't support this.


----------



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

I have moved my speakers closer together and further from the side walls to try and improve dialouge and this actually helped to elimante most of the Bass rumble. HOERA, it's just a couple of centimeters but it makes a big improvement. 

I recieved my HDAV sound card, which isn't a Deluxe by the way, hooked it up, was working for 5 minutes and now the HDMI output is all corrupted and my AV receiver's HDMI board is dead. I am really ****** off at the moment.

I bought the card to expect dedicated HDMI audio drivers, which there weren't. It is just a pass through port and no support for HD movie codecs without the Total Media Software apparently, which was a Vista version, so would not run on either Win7 or Win8 due to compatibility issues. I couldn't get the SPDIF output to work either in JRiver. I will give that another, try but for the moment being I just like to through it out the window.

Does anyone know about some HDMI audio drivers that work with ASIO or preferably with Kernel Streaming?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

What type of AV receiver do you have ?

I suggest trying the 5.1 analog output rather than HDMI. The sound is much better and it allows Jriver to decode .... You must also setup Jriver in the DSP and Audio Output menus as Audio Output has a Kernel Streaming output....

If you need a ASIO driver use this one ... I also use Jriver on my gaming computer along with this ASIO driver .. www.asio4all.com


----------



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

What it the difference between this driver in JRiver and the Asus ASIO driver?

I am after a HDMI audio driver that bypasses any Windows audio layer like Kernel Streaming inside JRiver or JPlay, or an HDMI audio card. I want to avoid all analog connections between my PC and AV reciever since my Primare SPA22HD is well equipped for that task.

The card I have is not an deluxe version, so it doesn't come with the H6 board.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Use the WASAPI output to bypass any Windows audio layers

Notice also your SPDIF and HDMI output settings under BITSTREAM drop menu - I think you mentioned your SPDIF not working before

The ASIO4ALL driver allows for some custom settings not available in Jriver...

Sorry I thought you said in your original post that you had the HDAV 1.3 Deluxe


----------



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

I did say that in my original post but I was mistaken. What is your reason for using the PC as an analog source?

I know that Windows Audio has improved with Win8, but I thought that WASAPI is still prone to resampling and Windows interference?
I am gonna order some more parts and than I will start on my final build. I will add the Xonar HDAV to my system non the less, but I will probably not use it. I am going to give the ASIO4ALL a try but I still like to find a way to activate Kernel Streaming in JRiver for HDMI. In my search for this I came across this. It sounds very similar but it also does network audio.

http://odeus-audio.com.au/Odeus/AsioLink


----------



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

During some browsing I came across this article.
http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/201366how-to-replace-your-home-theater-pre-pro-with-a-htpc/


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Primare Knob said:


> (A copy of a post in the Audio Processing forum)
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


I do all of my DSP through JRiver!  JRiver now installs a WDM driver that will allow you to apply its DSP across the entire platform (YouTube, online stuff, etc.)!!!!! :flex:


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> Hi PK,
> 
> That would be me... Asus 1.3 Deluxe with Opamps upgraded to Burson ... I am using the 7.1 Analog out to my Pioneer Elite sc35... I really am proud of the sound it produces and I use JRIVER heavily for playing my BluRaY files , music files and Internet radio...
> 
> Im sure we will have lot's to discuss, but what in particular is your bass problem - let's get through that first.


And don't for get me as well - friend  (Asus Essence/H6 with Burson upgrades as well)! I'm joining the party!!!!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, very familiar with Nyal's work! His is very, very high end indeed. Which Asus sound card do you have? Is it just the Essence STX? WASAPI is not prone to Windows re sampling and or interferance it's just the opposite. If you don't use ASIO, WASAPI is the next most commonly used mode (often called windows version of ASIO). 

My system (like RTS100X5's) outputs through the analog outs of the sound card (and the H6), however mine is not HDMI based - my computer does all of the decoding (RTS100X5 also uses the analog outs instead of the HDMI passthrough and lets JRiver handle all decoding and DSP). 

I use REW measurement filters for bass correction, surround, and center. I use MathAudio EQ Pro for my mains (that's a good program folks wish it came in 7.1 channel flavor). Room correction (delays) and crossovers are all handled by JRiver as well. 

If you have swap-able opamps - I'd recommend the Burson upgrade!!!! Those are very nice indeed!!!! I would love to go all Burson - even on the H6 (I did go all Burson on the Essence), but that's a lot of opamps and space. I'm using Muse 02 and 8890's on the H6. 

Oh we use the PC as our source and as our main DAC - the Essence soundcards have very good DACs in them. I've taken the receiver/prepro out of the equation altogether and use my PC as my source and my preamp - straight out to the power amps. I have no other sources (well except my newly constructed 12 TB NAS - which is totally quiet!!!!). Between myself and RTS100x5, we should be able to guide you through this no sweat!!!!


----------



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi all,

I haven't made any progress yet because I am waiting for my receiver to come back. I did order a Dayton Audio UMM-6 to start doing some measurements once I get it back. I have decided to give the Nyal approach a try. This way I can blend my 2 channel with my HT the way I want, and keep the PC out ofthe analog chain. The challenge will be to find 3 (matching) quality DAC with AES/EBU since this is mostly reserved for the high end of the market and I don't want to fork out the money for 3 full priced DAC's. The other issue is how to hook up my Sub in that kind of setup since it only has a LFE input.

Still a long way to go into gathering the necessary equipment but maybe I can start on some research and listening to find a DAC I like. Perhaps even try different brands for Center and or Surround channel to mach their function in the setup. Just guessing here.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

prerich said:


> And don't for get me as well - friend  (Asus Essence/H6 with Burson upgrades as well)! I'm joining the party!!!!


Its a shame we are so few with this outstanding and ez upgrade !:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

I will be hard to convince that an PC audio card can sound as good as an external DAC, but who am I to judge. I can still use the 2 channel output on HDAV 1.3 and give that a try and do some comparison. I also have a Xonar D2X that I have tried before, but that didn't even come close to what I prefer.

Have you guys ever tried to use an external power source to power the audio card? I am a fond believer that digital and analog needs to be seperated as much as possible.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I want to try a voltage upgrade meaning more power to my opamps as this is supposed to give the opamps more dynamic headroom... What power supply to use and how to apply it directly to the voltage pins of the opamps is an adventure I havent had the guts to try yet... These HDAV 1.3 delux are almost impossible to come by anymore so I dont want to take a chance on toasting this one 

As for the sonic improvement , it really has to be experienced before you'll be a believer - on that note BURSON is more than happy to provide a FULL refund on the opamps if your not satisfied ....:sn:


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> Its a shame we are so few with this outstanding and ez upgrade !:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


True, true indeed!!!!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Primare Knob said:


> I will be hard to convince that an PC audio card can sound as good as an external DAC, but who am I to judge. I can still use the 2 channel output on HDAV 1.3 and give that a try and do some comparison. I also have a Xonar D2X that I have tried before, but that didn't even come close to what I prefer.
> 0
> Have you guys ever tried to use an external power source to power the audio card? I am a fond believer that digital and analog needs to be seperated as much as possible.


The Asus Essence actually has the same Dacs found in the Theta Casablanca prepro . We have also modded our boards opamps. I've tried an outboard DAC and I'd have to climb up the chain a bit to get better than I have already (especially for multi-channel - I'd consider the e28 by exasound but that's 3 grand:spend: !!!!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> As for the sonic improvement , it really has to be experienced before you'll be a believer - on that note BURSON is more than happy to provide a FULL refund on the opamps if your not satisfied ....:sn:


So true!!!!!!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I tried that but had to turn off my OZONE VST processing as it started getting stuttering...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I hope you guys try the trial version of DIRAC LIVE - it just kicked the pants off of my MCACC - which I dont really use anymore .... DIRAC was very impressive and Im saving for my license fee :spend:
With regard to all the $$$ for multichannel DAC setup - you can easily spend less than $1K on a 7.1 audio card with BURSON Opamp upgrades - in fact on the Burson website are many reviews of those who have replaced the original Opamps in their expensive DAC's with the Burson discrete - it IS that good !!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> I hope you guys try the trial version of DIRAC LIVE - it just kicked the pants off of my MCACC - which I dont really use anymore .... DIRAC was very impressive and Im saving for my license fee :spend:
> With regard to all the $$$ for multichannel DAC setup - you can easily spend less than $1K on a 7.1 audio card with BURSON Opamp upgrades - in fact on the Burson website are many reviews of those who have replaced the original Opamps in their expensive DAC's with the Burson discrete - it IS that good !!


Agreed! The Burson upgrade is more than worth it!!!! For sound cards - I'd recommend either the Essence STX-II with H6 or the HT Omega Claro Halo XT. 

DIRAC is the big thing now - especially since it does multi-channel! I use a less expensive 2 channel eq for my stereo listening - MathAudio Room EQ. It does an excellent job as well. 

Really, the above mentioned audio cards sound better than most receivers that I've heard.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

prerich said:


> Agreed! The Burson upgrade is more than worth it!!!! For sound cards - I'd recommend either the Essence STX-II with H6 or the HT Omega Claro Halo XT.
> 
> DIRAC is the big thing now - especially since it does multi-channel! I use a less expensive 2 channel eq for my stereo listening - MathAudio Room EQ. It does an excellent job as well.
> 
> Really, the above mentioned audio cards sound better than most receivers that I've heard.


COULDNT AGREE MORE - BURSON Analog + DIRAC Live beats the socks off of my HDMI>MCACC combo by a long shot....:boxer:


----------

